# What does "delivered from" status mean?



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

My ED car was on the Courage which landed in Brunswick this weekend. When I check the status of the car on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen site it lists it as "Delivered From Brunswick, GA" with a quantity of 1. It also has customs release and liner release. 

What does "delivered from" mean? Is it being delivered to the VPC? Or has it already been processed by the VPC and its being delivered to the dealer?

Thanks.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

We have a lengthy string (on the Turandot) that has been tracking all the cars from this group, including Brunswick, GA which is where my car is as well. My WW status shows the same as yours and has for a couple of days. 

I have been going back and forth with my sales manager, WW and BMW ED. I was told yesterday afternoon by BMW ED ([email protected]) that the BMW port facility was began process my car on Monday, therefore it had cleared customs. From what I gather from the others in our forum string, It should probably be on a truck by Wednesday unless there is any damage that they need to repair.


----------



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe this is the last status update (delivered from) the WW site will show until the car shows up at the dealer. I just tested this by entering my current BMW's VIN as the cargo id on the WW site. It pulls up the record from three years ago and the last status update was "delivered from".


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

With my recent experience, "delivered from" means the liner released the car to customs. I was informed by the ED Hotline of this. I called them several days after the "delivered from" date and they said that I was still in customs. So the way I see it, the liner inspects the car for damage, sends it off to customs, marks it "delivered", and you are basically in limbo from this point. I kept calling ED Dept to determine if my car made it to VPC, marking the end of customs. I was in customs for 9 days too... still don't know what happened.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Yep, I think that was the most painful point in the process - there really isn't any more good info until it hits the VDC. You can try calling WW to confirm it cleared customs, but when I did that I got some conflicting information. The next real milestone will be when your dealer is able to see on their system that it was "Received at VPC" - at which point they will have some pretty up-to-the-minute info on when work has been started and finished there.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

From my understanding of shipping. The carrier WWL is responsible for the parcel until it reaches the client. In this case being BMW VPC. So in that case they are responsible to get the vehicle through customs. So delivered from should be the announcement that they have delivered and finished transaction. Especially since it it their last notice. From past boards and posts about delivery I have noticed that the VPC gets a backlog at times and though they have taken delivery odds are the cars are all sitting in a big lot until tey are actually brought into the work center to be entered into the system and work done. I bet if you call US customs on Monday they would say your car has been released by them already.


----------

